#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Cambodia Hotels and Casinos

## drawp

I'm taking a trip next week (Sept 30th - Sept 12th) to Thailand, mainly to get some things out of an apartment in Pattaya, but I'd like to take a trip Cambodia to for work.  I check out casinos for a living.. no I'm not a professional poker player or anything  I just sort of help with the rules and ensuring that all sides get a fair shake.

That being said, I'd sort of like to make this a budget trip since it is my vacation time and I'm not quite sure that work is going to cover it unless I find something useful.So iI need some tips on a few things:

A) Where should I go?  Poipet?  Phnom Penh? some other border town? 

B) Where should I stay?  (want a decent room from 1250 to 2000 thb a night)

C) How should I get there (money isn't too much of an object for this, I'd like to keep it under 5 to 6k hopefully for a bus / car).

Mind you, I want to do a little gambling myself.  Macau is too expensive for my tastes, most blackjack tables start at 100 (if your lucky) or 300 Mop (which is is about $15usd to 45 usd).

This will only be for a few days so any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

Also, any issues with bringing a Thai GF with me to enter the casino?  My god, I had some strange looks at me when I went to Savannavegas in Savannakhet, Laos last time I went.

----------


## dirtydog

Poipet
Stay at any of the casinos.
Getting there just go with one of the visa run mini buses, about 2k baht for you and 1kbaht for your missus, includes your visa, geting back no idea.
Many of the staff in the casinos are Thai nationals, most of the gamblers are Thai, she wont be the odd one out, you will be.

----------


## forreachingme

Must be about 5 years i not returned to Poipet,i think it's the biggest concentration of casinos on a square mile on Thai border, at that time, exchange 3K cash into plastic play money and you got the free room for a night.

In Week ends difficult to get the deal, was very crowded.

If you bring a Thai lady in there, her life is broken ! She will see easy money in her small head, loose the car, the house the land shall follow...

----------


## Bower

And good luck trying to leave with any winnings.....

----------


## drawp

Well, she's done well with not gambling the house away just yet..  I literally live right next to a casino (and brothel!) here in Macau.

Its definitely not going to be a weekend so it shouldn't be that bad.

Has anyone been lately since the BKK busts ?  My friend at Savannakhet says the place is overran by Thais now.

----------


## pickel

> And good luck trying to leave with any winnings.....


Why do you say that? I found it quite easy to leave with mine.

----------


## khmen

Nagaworld in Phnom Penh is definitely worth checking out, especially if you like to put bigger stakes down: NagaWorld Hotel Phnom Penh Cambodia Hotel in Phnom Penh City Cambodia.

The casino on the Koh Kong border is also worth checking out: Koh Kong Resort - Entertainment

Both are IMO preferable to spending any amount of time whatsoever in the absolute arsehole of Cambodia, Poipet or Pailin. Seriously.

----------


## drawp

I'm familiar with Nagaworld actually, I know quite a few of the top brass there and whatnot, I'm really looking for some of the smaller ones. 

Koh Kong looks okay.  I mean, how many are still open, I heard a ton of people ran out last year and just left empty casinos after Vietnam relaxed a bit (this was mostly the Vietnam border towns though).

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> And good luck trying to leave with any winnings.....
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? I found it quite easy to leave with mine.


I was going to say the same thing; I got exceptionally lucky on less than 10 hands of Blackjack and walked out after 5 minutes with 10,000 Baht I had won and had no problems.

Haven't gone back because I suspect I used all my luck on the last trip.  The only rip off was as the Border; I had been warned about the scams and walked by most of the touts until I reached a gate guarded by men in uniform who I thought were Cambodian Immigration.  If they were, they were off-duty because the real gate/check point was past the casinos and about 200 meters from where I got scammed.

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> And good luck trying to leave with any winnings.....
> 
> 
> Why do you say that? I found it quite easy to leave with mine.


I am pleased you had no problems,
I have a few friends who's experiences have been different. Admittedly they do not speak good Thai or any Khmer.

----------


## pickel

> I have a few friends who's experiences have been different. Admittedly they do not speak good Thai or any Khmer.


Problems with what or who? Casino staff? Thieves? Police? Border guards?

----------


## drawp

Yeah, I'm interested too as to what happened here.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Maybe they hit 17?...

 :Smile:

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> I have a few friends who's experiences have been different. Admittedly they do not speak good Thai or any Khmer.
> 
> 
> Problems with what or who? Casino staff? Thieves? Police? Border guards?


Poipet, hassle from Thai's playing, discussing their cards (in Thai) and with the dealer.
Tables closed when my friends were winning at blackjack and moved to another table but the house made sure they couldn't play anchor.
One followed outside by 2 Thais who wanted them to join a private card game, unpleasant when my friends declined.

----------


## pickel

> discussing their cards (in Thai) and with the dealer.





> Admittedly they do not speak good Thai or any Khmer.


Sounds like paranoia.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> I'm taking a trip next week (Sept 30th - Sept 12th) to Thailand,


Almost a full year!  Expenses paid?

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> discussing their cards (in Thai) and with the dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...-cambodia.html (Korat Business Woman Brutally Murdered at Cambodia Casino Hotel)

----------


## armstrong

i stayed at a border town on a visa run.   shithole.   the casinos looked shite too (i only have the ones I've seen on TV to compare them to though...).   

no idea what it was called...  on the way to phrom penh.     the worst steak I ever had there.   hope it wasn't dog...

very unhelpul I know...

----------


## dspenc

> ^ Maybe they hit 17?...


???????????????????

----------


## cambtek

Why would anyone want to go to those shit border casinos run by criminals?
The new one near ha tien has good deals though.
And why take a thai women to a casino?
Are you mad?

----------


## Boon Mee

Poipet is an absolute shit-hole of a place.  Once inside a casino, don't go out on the street.

----------


## africaflights

Cambondia hotels are available at very cheap rates.last summer i visit cambodia its a unforgettable trip for me.thanks cambodia

----------

